# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Tổng hợp driver cho laptop

## blogsieutoc

Dell: 
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx 
Apple (mac) : 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/drivers/ 
Shuttle: 
http://global.shuttle.com/download/download.asp 
http://sys.us.shuttle.com/Scgsupport/Support2.htm 
Hp: 
http://www.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html 
Sony: 
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select...IRECTOR=DRIVER 
E-Machines: 
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html 
Voodoo Game Doctor: 
http://www.voodoopc.com/authorization/myaccount.aspx 
Alienware: 
http://support.alienware.com/Support...port_Area.aspx 
Acer: 
http://global.acer.com/support/index.htm 
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/ 
Toshiba: 
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/t...ceghdgngdgmn.0
----------------------------------------------------
chuột quang 35K - Key mitsu 75K - Phụ kiện các loại

----------

